# New commer



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi I am a new commer and I want to say hi to everybody , Worked on ships ,I am not a big sailor but I still like to sail....Chabby


----------



## danjarch (Jun 18, 2007)

Picked a bad night to introduce yourself. No one around. Welcome aboard though. We're glad to have you.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

hi there! welcome!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome!

What kind of boats have you sailed?

What kind of ships?

When did Coventry City last win the FA Cup?

David


----------



## gpgyo (Jun 20, 2008)

djodenda said:


> When did Coventry City last win the FA Cup?


The Sky Blues won it in 1987, one of the best FA cup finalls ever. But I'm a fan of the Tangerine Wizards.

Have fun,
Greg


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard!
There is another member here that is a former Merchant Marine.
I suguest you stay far far away from him.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Chabby, glad you're with us.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

gpgyo said:


> The Sky Blues won it in 1987, one of the best FA cup finalls ever. But I'm a fan of the Tangerine Wizards.
> 
> Have fun,
> Greg


I guess that old gag doesn't work any more, eh?


----------

